# what do you think is the best shark bait?



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

Ive found that where i fish in georgia, no bait has caught more sharks than a big chunk of whiting. While other baits will usually get a shark to bite after letting it sit a little bit, when using whiting, i can usually hook a 4-6 ft shark almost immediately. What do you think the best shark bait is


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I love whiting for bait but my #1 go to bait is eels. They work for me and they are tough. They are hard to come by for me. I have to catch them in freshwater around here. Occasionaly I will catch an eel on my bait rod.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I forgot. Welcome to Pierandsurf.com. I see you are from Savannah. Where do you fish?


----------



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

i fish on the tybee pier on most weekends, and when i go in the boat i usually fish at the mouth of oddingsdale creek on the south side of wassaw.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Y'all have any problems with the Tybee Police while sharking?


----------



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

nope, never had any problems. although they don't like you to shark fish, they havn't really been enforcing it since there is no way they can really prove your fishing specifically for sharks. the only time ive ever heard of someone getting in trouble was when one person supposedly kayaked their bait out to the shipping channel and brought in 9 and 12 ft tigers.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Best Shark bait, eh?....

Hard to beat Stingray. Bonita, Jack, Spanish Mack, and Kingfish work well, too. If you deep hook a keeper Sharpie, don't hesitate to chunk him up...They work great too.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Big chunk of SPAM tipped with red fish. I like because if I have any left over, I can eat it.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

plover...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

10lb Tuna head!!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Digger said:


> 10lb Tuna head!!!


Digger has the right idea. Big fish need big bait. Don't put a 10 lb tuna head or large sting ray or even a big eel on a SHV 30 or even a 50 and expect to not be spooled. The guys that take those kinds of bait are BIG!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

ok thx, ill hav to give some of those baits a try


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Depends on where you fish and which species you want to target. I like small,live baits for Blacktips in Fl. Mullet and whiting top the list. I have had great success on dead fresh stingray or cownose, Jacks work well in south Fl, and in the keys they like barracuda. Texans have a whole Bait/season chart that they go by.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> Big chunk of SPAM tipped with red fish. I like because if I have any left over, I can eat it.


----------

